# Apache [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 443, the first has precedence



## sence123 (8. Dez. 2009)

Hallo,
nach dem Kopieren aller wichtigen Dateien auf einen 2. Node erhalte ich beim starten von Apache2 folgenden Fehler:

[warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 443, the first has precedence

auf dem Mainserver läuft alles so, jedoch nicht auf dem 2. welcher 1:1 die selben daten hat :/

danke ,)

ispconfig 3
ubuntu server 9


----------



## Till (9. Dez. 2009)

Scheint so als ob Du einen defauilt ssl host dort installiert hast, der sich jetzt auf port 443 gelegt hat.


----------

